# Some portrait paintings by me, if I may,



## Gaer (Jan 30, 2022)

It's ben a while since I've shown my Western portraits and my Angel and spiritual paintings, 
so, with your permission I'd like to share a few of my portraits you've probably not seen.
No reason.  Just for fun!
I don't enjoy the marketing aspect of art, so they just pile up.  
Might open my gallery next Spring.  Might not.  Don't know.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 30, 2022)

Una mas.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 30, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Some portrait paintings by me, if I may,


Absolutely!  Please share anytime.  

These are very impressive, you are quite an artist!!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Absolutely!  Please share anytime.
> 
> These are very impressive, you are quite an artist!!


Thank you sir, You  are kind.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2022)

Thanks again, Gaer!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 30, 2022)

Gaer said:


> You are kind.


No just being honest!


----------



## jujube (Jan 30, 2022)

Every time you show your pictures, Gaer, I get more impressed.  What a talent!


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 30, 2022)

You have incredible artistic talent @Gaer!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 30, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Una mas.View attachment 206119


I love all your paintings, @Gaer, but this one speaks the most to me! His face is incredibly detailed. If I were to put words 
to his face, I would write about his hooded eyes, skeptical, yet tender, knowing, yet questioning. All kinds of emotions running in his face. You are a genius!


----------



## Jules (Jan 30, 2022)

Thank you for sharing these.  You’re an amazing artist.


----------



## Jace (Jan 30, 2022)

Jules said:


> Thank you for sharing these.  You’re an amazing artist.


Yes,indeed! Agreed!


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

You are an incredible artist, so talented.


----------



## timoc (Jan 31, 2022)

Gaer said:


> It's ben a while since I've shown my Western portraits and my Angel and spiritual paintings,
> so, with your permission I'd like to share a few of my portraits you've probably View attachment 206113View attachment 206114View attachment 206115View attachment 206116View attachment 206117not seen.
> No reason.  Just for fun!
> I don't enjoy the marketing aspect of art, so they just pile up.
> Might open my gallery next Spring.  Might not.  Don't know.


*Superb, Gaer!!*

I know I agreed to pose for you, but can I put my clothes back on now, It's freezing?


----------



## Lara (Jan 31, 2022)

I LOVE the Cowboy! The paintings not bad either. Just teasing but I do LOVE that painting!!
I like how you did the various warm gritty earth tones with a cool wash of blue on his coat that draws the eye right up to the blue cup on his lips as a focal point. Well done!


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 31, 2022)

Love these, Gaer.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 31, 2022)

gifted...  you are so gifted...


----------



## Della (Jan 31, 2022)

You're a wonderful artist, Gaer.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 31, 2022)

Really want your honest opinion, Gaer...this is grandaughter's - she's 13, has won some awards, this one is with "water" oils. Think her composition is normally really good, what do you think?:


----------



## Knight (Jan 31, 2022)

One of the true talents that we get to enjoy. Thank you Gaer.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 31, 2022)

These are fantastic. You are an amazing talented Artist. How long does a portrait such as those take to complete?


----------



## caroln (Jan 31, 2022)

I went to see some of your paintings from an earlier link on Flickr you posted.  They are wonderful!  I posted my favorites on that thread.  It was "what is your favorite go to pastime" page 2, post#46.


----------



## Leann (Jan 31, 2022)

@Gaer you are truly talented!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Really want your honest opinion, Gaer...this is grandaughter's - she's 13, has won some awards, this one is with "water" oils. Think her composition is normally really good, what do you think?:
> 
> View attachment 206230


I think your Granddaughter has AMAZING talent!  Please, PLEASE, PLEASE keep encouraging her artistically!
I was told I had NO TALENT AT ALL AND JUST GIVE IT UP!  For years, even by my Aunts and my Mother , teachers
my first husband; etc;   I hope you let her go all the way with her talent!  This can be LIMITLESS!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> These are fantastic. You are an amazing talented Artist. How long does a portrait such as those take to complete?


Rah-Rah, i paint so quickly!   A painting usually takes from one hour to two days.  I "see" the picture in my head and must put it to canvas.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

Don't know how to thank all of you for the wonderful compliments!  You're the best!


----------



## Liberty (Jan 31, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I think your Granddaughter has AMAZING talent!  Please, PLEASE, PLEASE keep encouraging her artistically!
> I was told I had NO TALENT AT ALL AND JUST GIVE IT UP!  For years, even by my Aunts and my Mother , teachers
> my first husband; etc;   I hope you let her go all the way with her talent!  This can be LIMITLESS!


Thanks, o much Gaer...value your impressions.  She is in an advanced art class right now.  Luckily the money is in the trust fund for her art lessons!

Told her I hoped she stayed with the visual images.  I went to "words", became fascinated with advertising and became a copywriter early on...lol.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Thanks, o much Gaer...value your impressions.  She is in an advanced art class right now.  Luckily the money is in the trust fund for her art lessons!
> 
> Told her I hoped she stayed with the visual images.  I went to "words", became fascinated with advertising and became a copywriter early on...lol.


Liberty, I was so disheartened by the critical responses about any attempts at art (because I had so many ideas)
that I didn't begin painting or serious sculpting until I was 65 years old.  
I mean it!  There are NO LIMITS to her talent!  I know you are SO PROUD  of her!


----------



## timoc (Jan 31, 2022)

Gaer said:


> *Don't know how to thank all of you for the wonderful compliments!*  You're the best!


*A tub* of ice cream each should do it.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

here's a few more.  @ Lara and@ Palides 2021 seem to know a lot about art!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2022)

Very nice work @Gaer, you're a talented lady!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Really want your honest opinion, Gaer...this is grandaughter's - she's 13, has won some awards, this one is with "water" oils. Think her composition is normally really good, what do you think?:
> 
> View attachment 206230


I like her piece, talented artist at such a young age, I wish her a successful future.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 31, 2022)

jujube said:


> Every time you show your pictures, Gaer, I get more impressed.  What a talent!


No money in it......another college degree for broker maybe


----------



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> No money in it......another college degree for broker maybe


Yes, But creation is necessary!  Expression is necessary!
I sell a lot when I market them but I don't like that part of the art business.  I don't create for the money.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2022)

Gaer you are an amazing artist. I can't even draw a straight line let alone anything so amazing.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Gaer you are an amazing artist. I can't even draw a straight line let alone anything so amazing.


Try!  I think you will be so surprised!  
My late husband bought me a canvas and paints and said, "Paint something!"
I told him, "I can't paint!  I don't even WANT to!  But, when I tried it, i said, "Wow!  This is fun!"
I hope you will try!


----------



## Bellbird (Jan 31, 2022)

Gaer, beautiful, a great talent to have.


----------



## timoc (Jan 31, 2022)

Gaer said:


> here's a few more.  @ Lara and@ Palides 2021 seem to know a lot about art!View attachment 206253View attachment 206254View attachment 206255View attachment 206256View attachment 206257


What a wonderful gift to have, Gaer, your pictures are marvelous.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 31, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Yes, But creation is necessary!  Expression is necessary!
> I sell a lot when I market them but I don't like that part of the art business.  I don't create for the money.


That's the best way to create, @Gaer. I also write books, but I don't like selling them. It's more fun writing! Keep up the good work! I hope you put them in a gallery one day!


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 31, 2022)

@Gaer!  Love your work.  Your style is beautiful, but more than that, you paint souls.  What a gift.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> @Gaer!  Love your work.  Your style is beautiful, but more than that, you paint souls.  What a gift.


Thank You @AnnieA!  I've heard that several times before,  "You don't paint people!  You paint souls!"
i think that's the most wonderful compliment I've ever received!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> That's the best way to create, @Gaer. I also write books, but I don't like selling them. It's more fun writing! Keep up the good work! I hope you put them in a gallery one day!


Oh, I've had them in several galleries over the years.  I've even had them stolen from/in galleries!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 1, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Absolutely!  Please share anytime.
> 
> These are very impressive, you are quite an artist!!





Gaer said:


> It's ben a while since I've shown my Western portraits and my Angel and spiritual paintings,
> so, with your permission I'd like to share a few of my portraits you've probably View attachment 206113View attachment 206114View attachment 206115View attachment 206116View attachment 206117not seen.
> No reason.  Just for fun!
> I don't enjoy the marketing aspect of art, so they just pile up.
> Might open my gallery next Spring.  Might not.  Don't know.


#3 from the top -- the one people are calling The Cowboy -- is really something.  If you do put it on sale let us know.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 2, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Yes, But creation is necessary!  Expression is necessary!
> I sell a lot when I market them but I don't like that part of the art business.  I don't create for the money.
> TStee


 I do like the lady you did her face my father was a dreamer of The School of Design he decided drinking was more fun....so he had a dream.....you are good where I live is a man who to is a painter.
He has his sister sell his paintings online for him.
Beautiful, of the ones I have seen hanging on the wall outside of his studio apt.
I will try to take a pic of to show you.
These studios were meant for the art students here at Meca Art College. I chose to live here instead of a high riser.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 2, 2022)

Beautiful work Gaer! I notice you use a couple of different techniques and so well that it's really impressive.
@Liberty  Your granddaughter *is an artist...*period. Her work is amazing. You must be very proud.


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lara (Mar 3, 2022)

Super impressive portrait paintings!!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 3, 2022)

Thank you guys!  Appreciate it!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 3, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Gaer you are an amazing artist. I can't even draw a straight line let alone anything so amazing.




me, either...  though I was gifted with a way with words, and for that I'm grateful.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 3, 2022)

@Gaer you can see the love for music in the girls eyes as she is playing her violin. Do you name your paintings?


----------



## Gaer (Mar 3, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Gaer you can see the love for music in the girls eyes as she is playing her violin. Do you name your paintings?


Yes, This was called "The Soloist" and was  donated to the Ruidoso Chamber Music Festival.  
You have a good eye for art! You see things other people don't see!


----------

